# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  How to make bogwood sink?

## kemp

Hi All,
It's realatively my first time handling bogwood, realised that it's not quite the same as a DW. Major difference would be that it doesn't sink that easily as a DW. I've just got myself a small bogwood for my 1.5feet tank, have gave it the hot water treatment and all sorts of necessary cleaning up. Now having problem with it to sink it to the bottom of my tank.
How long would it take assusming i'm soaking it as much as i could into the tank, to let it sank onto the gravel? I could still see bubbles/air foaming on the wood, does it implies that they are still air in the bogwood which is most probably causing it to be unable to sink? I'm trying to do away the idea of tying heaving object to hold it down, because this particular bogwood is big on the base, which is starving me space to have my foreground grow a lushful spiky moss.
Need your idea and suggestions. Or do i still have to soak it even further? (since i've just got the wood 3days ago only)

----------


## AquaObsession

Be patient, Put something on it and let it soak in an outside bucket. I found no other better ways. Mine took me 3 weeks for a 2 feet bogwood, and 1 weeks for a smaller piece about 1 feet.

----------


## |squee|

Yes you have to be extremely patient with it. 

Soak perhaps a month.

----------


## kemp

Ok. I've taken it out and soak it into a bucket. Do i still have to put some weight onto it? Or could i just leave it in the bucket just like that? The bogwood is about 85-90% emersed already.

----------


## aquatic777

mine took 2 weeks plus to finally sink in my 2x2x2 ft tank. instead of soaking it outside tank, i leave it inside tank (yeah, with the tiny branches sticking out of water, ugly) but after it sink be careful if you have to take it out again for rescaping or other stuffs, not too long cos mine after a few months did some reshuffling of fishes and redeco here and there. took it out for a few days but it did not want to sink anymore (guess i had to start all over again)

----------


## hii

just tide the plants on BW and get a small rock to put on the weight, leave it there few weeks than take out the rock. 

At the same time sinking BW your plants growing too...

----------


## spinex

If you want instant result, boil it ! After boiling sure sink.

----------


## plant88

or soak it with hot water if you don't have a big pot to boild it.

----------


## kemp

I've tried scaling it with hotwater, so does it effectively means boiling as well? Tried the scaling method but still didn't manage to get it to sink either

----------


## taz_boy

no...boiling helps to force the trapped air out..scaling wont..i boiled once..now is on week 2 of soaking. i weigh it down with a rock and the other day i took away the rock..it seems to have sank.
i'm planning to sink it for another 1-2 wks more.

----------


## shay13

Boiling helps leech the tannic acid faster

----------


## dzulemryl

If we were to use those metal weights they have in the LFS, would it affect the shrimps? (sorry to barge in)

----------

